# 2.169 kg of silver coins, what to do with them ???



## knightee (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi This is my first post and i know nothing about the precious metal industry etc.

I have 2.169kg of 50% silver coins ( british 1920-1947 florins )
I have been offered 150 pounds for all of that.
which is about 15p per pure g of silver

Should i accept that offer???

Is it illegal to melt down the old coins myself?, can i pay someone to refine the coins into a pure silver bullion?, can i refine it myself at home ??

I dont know anything really so your help is so much apreciated!


----------



## Noxx (Jan 4, 2008)

Your lot worth about 520$US at today's silver price.
I think you could get much more than 150£ by selling it on eBay.

You could refine it yourself with Nitric Acid. I would be costly. And not much useful... You better sell it.

Just my 2 cent.


----------



## knightee (Jan 4, 2008)

Thankyou very much for the reply  

Can you refine 50% silver ??? i thought it was just 90+% ?????

Thanks , should i sell it in one big lot or smaller lots?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes you can refine 50% silver. I think Nitric Acid is your best bet.
Devise you lot. Maybe 5 smaller lots ?


----------



## knightee (Jan 4, 2008)

yep that is brill , do you have to grind the coins into dust ? surely coins wont break down ? 

i think im just going to end up selling on ebay .


----------



## Noxx (Jan 4, 2008)

No need to grind them. Nitric acid with a little heat will do the job in no time.

I will need some silver in the near future. Can I buy a few grams of your coins ?

Thanks


----------



## knightee (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow this is amazing stuff , i am almoast tempted to make my own bullion now  , how pure could i make it, it would leeve aboutt 1kg of pure silver right? how much could i sell a bullion for? 

how do i do the whole process, the cheapest way possible, how much will it cost, how much will i need, 

and i will send you some silver for free if you mentor me on how to refine it


----------



## Noxx (Jan 4, 2008)

knightee said:


> and i will send you some silver for free if you mentor me on how to refine it



Deal ! :lol:


----------



## knightee (Jan 4, 2008)

haha im emailing you now.


----------

